# Sicherheitsgerichtete Ein/Aus-Schaltung bzw. Umschaltung mit mehreren Tastern



## Amaryl (18 Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen.

Wie realisiert man eine sicherheitsgerichtete Ein/Aus-Schaltung bzw. Umschaltung mit mehreren Tastern?

Als Auswerteeinheit ist eine fehlersichere SIMATIC SPS vorhanden. 

Die  Auswertesoftware für die UmSchaltung könnte so aussehen:

TasteA--Einschaltverzögerung---PositiveFlanke--Setzeingang_RS_FlipFlopA

TasteB----------oder
TasteC----------oder
RS_FlipFlopB-----oder
RS_FlipFlopC-----oder---Rücksetzeingang_RS_FlipFlopA

TasteB--Einschaltverzögerung---PositiveFlanke--Setzeingang_RS_FlipFlopB

TasteA----------oder
TasteC----------oder
RS_FlipFlopA-----oder
RS_FlipFlopC-----oder---Rücksetzeingang_RS_FlipFlopB

TasteC--Einschaltverzögerung---PositiveFlanke--Setzeingang_RS_FlipFlopC

TasteB----------oder
TasteA----------oder
RS_FlipFlopB-----oder
RS_FlipFlopC-----oder---Rücksetzeingang_RS_FlipFlopC

Die  Auswertesoftware für die Ein/Aus-Schaltung könnte so aussehen:

Ein---Einschaltverzögerung---PositiveFlanke----SetzeingangRS_FlipFlop
Aus--NOT---RücksetzeingangRS_FlipFlop

Nun die Fragen: Wie realisiert man

A) eine möglichst sichere Ein/Aus-Schaltung mit zwei Tastern
    von denen der Eine die Funktion einschaltet und der Andere die Funktion
    ausschaltet?

B) eine möglichst sicheren Umschaltung zwischen 3 Zuständen mit 3 Tastern?

Benutzt man beispielsweise im Fall A) fürs Einschalten einen Taster mit 2 Schließern und fürs Ausschalten einen Taster mit 2 Öffnern oder ist es ein antivalenter Anschluss (eine Öffner/Schließer-Kombination pro Taster) besser?

Würde man im Fall B) einen Taster mit 2  Schließern benutzen oder ist hier  ein antivalenter Anschluss (eine Öffner/Schließer-Kombination pro  Taster) besser?

Vielen Dank für Eure Infos,

Amaryl


----------

